# Look what i found, photo's!



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

And L134's














Sorry about the Net, but the L134's have proven difficult to photo, they hate the light. And those top photo's would have come out really nice! If i took a razor blade to get that crummy algae off, that just sucked! Was good shots.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

WOW, very nice. Ya'll are gonna keep on and I"ll have to try this salt water stuff....


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No! Run! It's too late for us, but you can save yourself!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Don't get sucked in Ron! It'll ruin your life.:lol:


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

those are some nice pics, i love the pleco


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

awesome !!!!!


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

wow! beautiful tanks and fish! ty for sharing 

(i love plecos and that one is gorgeous!) uh oh i sound like one of those nutcases on tv...


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Sweet shots MP love them, Someday you should post another full shot of your SW tank


----------

